# Compressor Hose Coupling Blows Air Wide Open



## dmonkeyboy (May 15, 2021)

When I remove the hose tool (an air nozzle or spray gun,..) the female end of my compressor hose stays wide open. I have to remove the hose end at the compressor to stop the air loss. What is causing this? How do I remedy it?
Dan


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

replace the hose end with a pro quality bostich end
let me know if you need links.


----------



## dmonkeyboy (May 15, 2021)

iowagold said:


> replace the hose end with a pro quality bostich end
> let me know if you need links.


I removed the fitting and probed the innards and found a metal cup that seated inside a plastic or nylon bushing. I lubed it up with dry lube and seated it in and out for flow function and replaced the fitting. When I attached the hose it seated properly and worked every time I attached a fitting. I have never lubed my hoses and their fittings, just the tools that attach to them. This hose has not been used often over numerous recent years. If it happens again, I will do as you suggested. A recurrence will mean it is past its years and should be retired. Thanks Paul! It was so helpful to have a community to reach out to that would respond to a dilemma.


----------

